# Keyboard gone crazy, nobody able to understand why



## ItsJess (Oct 16, 2017)

My laptop's keyboard keeps pressing random keys. One day it will start pressing sssssssss, the next day 000000000, then space, then ++++++++++++++ . I have given the pc for repair but nobody figured out the problem yet.
Laptop Lenovo G50
Inbuilt keyboard

I have cleaned it, used an external keyboard, both things didn't work. So I changed the keyboard but it keeps happening. 

I have disconnected the bluetooth as well, removed the battery, turned off sticky keys, changed the repetition speed (read somewhere that sometimes these things work)

Problem is still there, seemingly no virus, no malware, nothing.

Please help me because the pc is absolutely worthless now, can't do anything with it.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried doing a system diagnosis.
Turn off your computer and turn it on and press the F2 key repeatedly.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may also want to check your keyboard settings.


----------



## ItsJess (Oct 16, 2017)

Keyboard settings are fine, I have checked and changed them a billion times now.
I have tried pressing F2 repeteadly whi le turning on but nothing happens, I have tried ESC as well


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Need the complete model number from your computer Lenovo G50-??


----------



## ItsJess (Oct 16, 2017)

G50-70


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

What system?
https://support.lenovo.com/pl/pl/solutions/ht500216


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try disconnecting the built-in keyboard and then using the external keyboard (wired usb ?).


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Is your laptop still under warranty from Lenovo.


----------



## ItsJess (Oct 16, 2017)

I have already tried the USB keyboard as mentioned before, no luck. 
The system is Windows 10, updated. 
Yeah maybe the warranty is still on but I live in a different country now and I don't have the papers with me, plus I got the keyboard changed from a local store, so dunno if the warranty is still valid


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Try this, namely towards the bottom of the page. http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2956757/laptop-pressing-keys.html


----------



## ItsJess (Oct 16, 2017)

I have tried the keyboard thing, but not the drivers as I don't really understand how to go about it and what to download


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe it is an issue with a W10 update. There have been reports of too many bugs in it.


----------



## ItsJess (Oct 16, 2017)

It's been going on for months, getting worse day after day, I have updated W10 many times but never solved it. So I don't know if it is W10 or the pc


----------



## wswingle (Jun 11, 2015)

Replace the keyboard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

ItsJess said:


> I have tried the keyboard thing, but not the drivers as I don't really understand how to go about it and what to download


Go here for Lenovo drivers and updates: https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht003029
Scroll down to "Where to download", and follow the Lenovo Systems Update link. Follow the instructions, it should detect your system and components, and have the drivers available to download.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you have tried an external keyboard


> I have already tried the USB keyboard as mentioned before, no luck.


please confirm that with that connected and working insofar as if you open a document writer say notepad you can type in it.
Are you then saying that a series of


> One day it will start pressing sssssssss, the next day 000000000, then space, then ++++++++++++++ .


or whatever simply appears without any action from you#

Your comment above is unclear to me, I do not know if it is to other members who have posted on your topic.
It could be read as
"If I press *s *instead of a single letter *s *I get repeated sssssssss"

Or it could be taken as it actually reads


> One day it will start pressing sssssssss, the next day 000000000, then space, then ++++++++++++++ .


You do not DO ANYTHING, but these characters appear when you place a cursor where you could type

Please clarify - even if it is only me that is confused.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I had a similar problem on another forum. Device settings from device manager are stored in the registry, in this case both mouse and keyboard had errant filters installed, restoring to MS defaults fixed the problem, although Like Mac I am not sure exactly what is happening, from your description. 

It will at least eliminate this as a problem, go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. Copy the cmd's below, one at a time, and then right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window and select paste. 

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96b-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}" > 0 & notepad 0

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96b-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000" > 0 & notepad 0

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}" > 0 & notepad 0

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000" > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter after each cmd, it will open a notepad, please copy and paste these notepad outputs into your next reply. This is perfectly safe as it only query's what is already there, no changes are made to your registry.


----------

